# 2014 Rear drum brake shoe spring?



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

I don't know much about brakes but I had taken my rear wheels off to get st fhe drum brakes I took out the t30 screw and used a flat head and a hammer and slowly went around to pop of the metal "cap" of the brake. Lol I had someone helping me and they usedthe screw driver in between the "cap" and the partthe holds the internals if the brake and popped off the spring that holds the shoe in place I believe? So I've tried to put this in without a tool and have failed miserably does anyone have any tips? I would go buy the tools it's only $12 I just don't have a car until tonight due to this. Is it okay to pull the shoes out possibly of the one rear wheel and drive to get the tool and return home and fix it? Thanks again.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

That appears to be the hold down spring for the brake shoe.

Most drum brake setups are basically the same. I recommend looking at a YouTube video on how to do drum brakes to make sure you get it in the right spot.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No you can not drive with brakes missing. You won't have any brakes to stop. You'll pop the wheel cylinder apart and blow fluid out in the drum. 

Brakes work on pressure. Missing brakes means no pressure.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> No you can not drive with brakes missing. You won't have any brakes to stop. You'll pop the wheel cylinder apart and blow fluid out in the drum.
> 
> Brakes work on pressure. Missing brakes means no pressure.


I agree with snowwy66. I missed that last sentence. 

If you are asking if you can drive a car with missing brakes, I suggest you have that car towed to a shop. 

If you have no knowledge of working on brakes you shouldn't be working on them. Brakes are nothing to mess around with. You could seriously injure someone else and/or yourself.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll try to explain the install sequence.
That is a shoe hold down spring and pin....it holds the shoe against the backing plate.

The pin is inserted through the hole in the backing plate from the backside with the head of the pin against the backing plate. At this point it should be sticking through a corresponding hole in the brake shoe.
Now, the hard part....there is a tool for installing the cup or spring retainer.....evidently you are trying to do this without one, so....you are going to attempt to install this using a socket and extension by hand.
Hang the spring on the exposed pin, hold the shoe against the backing plate and hold the pin in the hole from behind using your index finger. Use the socket to press compress the spring and push the cup over the pin retaining ears......at that point, turn the socket 90 degrees (1/4 turn) either direction and relieve pressure......if you got it right, the pin ears will sit in the depressions of the retaining cup.

Best description I can come up with.

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Or use pliers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Walk, take the bus, Uber, Lift or friend


----------

